# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Was lest ihr für Bücher im Urlaub?

## schiene

Im Beach House Hotel in Kep/Kambodscha lag dieses Buch rum.
http://www.literaturschock.de/buecher/3404148665.htm
Wollte es mir eigentlich schon immer mal kaufen und lesen.
Fand es ganz lesenswert wenn auch die Story am Ende bissel zu viel Phantasie aufweist.
Trotzdem,spannend teilweise ganz informativ und interessant.
7 von 10 Punkten bei der Bewertung von mir.

----------


## Samuianer

Naja, bin nicht im Urlaub, lese aber trotzdem gerne... gerade:

"Red Bull - eine Erfolgsstory - Dieter Mateschitz"

Ansonsten Alles was so kommt mit Vorliebe halt Thailand/Asien bezogene Stories... 
wie die von Jake Needham alle (so mir bekannt in Englisch)

"Thaksin: The Business Of Politics In Thailand" - Pasuk Phongpaichit
"Corruption and Democracy in Thailand" - Pasuk Phongpaichit 
-----------------
"Killing Plato"
"The Laundry Man"
"The Big Mango"
"Tea Money"
----------
"Off the Rails in Phnom Phen" ....
"Guns, Girls,Gambling, Ganja" - Pasuk Phongpaichit, Sangsit Phiriyarangsan, Nualnoi Treerat
"Slithering down South" ...Steve van Beek
"Blood Brothers" Bertil Lindtner
-----------
"Private Dancer" Stephen Leather
"Dead Man"
-----------
Dan Browne
-----------

Dies und Das


vor Allem aber Studien von Krishnamurti's Journalen, Essays...Aurobindo, Buddhistisches und andere Schriften dieser Coloeur fuer's Hirn!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Im Urlaub lese ich nicht, da hab ich keine Zeit und Lust zu.

----------


## Hua Hin

Heute im Sunday Express - Neuvorstellung

FARANG
Thailand through the eyes of an ex-pat

by Dr. Lain Corness

available at Asia Books  495 BT

----------


## schiene

> Heute im Sunday Express - Neuvorstellung
> 
> FARANG
> Thailand through the eyes of an ex-pat
> 
> by Dr. Lain Corness
> 
> available at Asia Books  495 BT


495 Bath ist aber teuer,oder?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Kommt wohl auf das Buch an!

----------


## walter

Habe in einem anderen Forum diese Empfehlung gefunden und mir das Buch gekauft. 

Tiziano Terzani- Noch eine Runde auf dem Karussell (Vom Leben und Sterben)
Terziano starb 2004 an Krebs. Dieses Buch handelt von seiner Krankheit und einer letzten großen Reise.
Tiziano lebte u.a. in Japan, Thailand und Indien und hat dort über 30 jahre verbracht.

http://www.mein-italien.info/persoenlic ... rziani.htm

----------


## burny63

Mein Tipp: Troja von Gisbert Haefs [url]www.buchkritik.at/kritik.asp?IDX=207/url]

Echt spannende Weltgeschichte aus einer anderen Sichtweise.

----------


## Samuianer

Zur Entspannung und allgemeinen Erbauung abseits der tugendhaften Pfade, der scheinbar immer verkrampfter nach dem Guten, Schoenen, Wahren ringenden Mitbuerger, mal wieder "Marquise de Sade" reingetan, das lockert auf!   :: 

...bei den Betrachtungen zur Gesellschaft haben sich bis an den heutigen Tag nur die Kulissen veraendert, sonst kaum etwas... das gibt mir auch immer wieder zu denken!

----------


## Met Prik

Bin gerade beim Stoebern in meinen Bookmarks auf diesen Link gestossen:
http://www.bamboosinfonia.com/deutschebuecher.html
http://www.bamboosinfonia.com/

----------

*Bin zur Zeit gerade an diesem Buch:*



Kurzbeschreibung
Was geschah mit Jesus nach der Kreuzigung?

Die gängigen Antworten der Theologen genügen dem englischen Rechtsanwalt und Strafrechtler Charles Foster nicht. Deshalb öffnet er »Die Akte Jesus« nach 2000 Jahren noch einmal. Mit den Mitteln der modernen Kriminalistik führt er einen Indizienprozess um die entscheidenden Fragen:
Ist Jesus wirklich von den Toten auferstanden? Wie glaubwürdig sind die Augenzeugen?
Charles Foster, einer der bekanntesten Juristen Großbritanniens, versteht sein Handwerk. Er sichtet eine ungeheure Fülle von Hinweisen und Fakten, lässt Befürworter wie Skeptiker zu Wort kommen und bewertet die neuesten Erkenntnisse von Historikern, Theologen und Archäologen.

Über den Autor
Charles Foster ist Rechtsanwalt, Tiermediziner und Schriftsteller. Er hat bereits zwanzig Bücher und hunderte von Artikeln für The Times, Esquire und GEO geschrieben, ist Gastprofessor an der Hebräischen Universität in Jerusalem und lehrt in Oxford Medizinrecht und Ethik. 

Quelle Amazon.


*Das Buch ist wie eine Gerichtsverhandlung geschrieben, wobei Pro und Contra als sich zwei bekämpfende Anwälte dargestellt werden. Und da ich schon immer ein Perry Mason Fan war..... *hehe*.

Auf alle Fälle macht diese Art der Schreibe das Thema auch für Leute, die es nicht so mit dem Galuben haben sehr interessant.*

----------


## schiene

klingt sehr interessant da ja das Thema Kirche immer ein Streitthema ist.Handfeste Argumente egal ob für oder gegen sind da immer willkommen.Werde es mir bestimmt mal "reinziehen"

----------


## resci

Gar keins, nicht mal mein Sparbuch.

Da ich beruflich zwei drittel meiner Zeit mit dem Lesen und Schreiben von mehr oder meist weniger Sinnvollem verbringe, genieße ich die Entspannung meiner Augen und meiner Sinne bei der Betrachtung von natürlichen Formen und Verhaltensweisen   ::   ::   :cool:  

resci

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Da ich beruflich zwei drittel meiner Zeit mit dem Lesen und Schreiben von mehr oder meist weniger Sinnvollem verbringe...


erzähl ma...
übersetzte Comics oder altdeutsche Literatur ?

oda Börsenzeizung ?  ::

----------


## resci

> Zitat von resci
> 
> 
> Da ich beruflich zwei drittel meiner Zeit mit dem Lesen und Schreiben von mehr oder meist weniger Sinnvollem verbringe...
> 
> 
> erzähl ma...
> übersetzte Comics oder altdeutsche Literatur ?
> 
> oda Börsenzeizung ?


nenenene, viel langweiliger,
ich begutachte, beurteile, alalysiere, verbessere, manchmal auch verschlechtere, korrigiere und schreibe manchmal auch das neu, was du benötigst, damit sich dein Automobil, falls du eines hast, so einigermassen von der  Stelle bewegt oder dann zum Stehen kommt, wenn es sich nicht bewegen soll. Alles klar ?

resci

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hauptsach nich bei Opel 
z.Z. wenigstens   ::

----------


## resci

> ...hauptsach nich bei Opel 
> z.Z. wenigstens


ne, noch schlimmer, bei nem französischen Zulieferer

----------

Heute möchte ich euch mal etwas "Leichtes" an Lektüre vorstellen.
Mir hat das Buch super gefallen. Unterhaltend, lustig und irgendwie auch spannend.
Auf alle Fälle werdet ihr danach das Thema Wiedergeburt mit anderen Augen sehen.

 ::  




Leseprobe und Rezensionen

----------


## Didi-K

Hab das Buch schon im Regal, bin nur noch nicht zum Lesen gekommen.   ::

----------


## schiene

Zur Zeit lese ich von Ludwig Feuerbach"Der Mensch schuf Gott nach seinem Bilde"
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludwig_Feuerbach
Es ist eine alte Ausgabe von 1958 welche ich von einem Kollegen erhalten habe.
Dieses Buch ist sehr schwer zu bekommen und nicht mehr im Handel erhältlich.

----------


## schiene

hab zwar keinen Urlaub,aber dafür lese ich gerade auf Arbeit:

*Paul Carell - Die Gefangenen. Leben und Überleben deutscher Soldaten hinter Stacheldraht.*
Gebundene Ausgabe: 383 Seiten 
Verlag: Ullstein Hc; Auflage: Neuausg. (1998) 
Ein wirklich spannendes Buch mit vielen interessanten Tatsachengeschichten deutscher Gefangener im 2.WK

----------


## Enrico

Auch keinen Urlaub, aber der Anfang verspricht schon mal viel:

----------


## Enrico

Buch in 4 Tagen gelesen. Nun das Hörbuch gekauft und ich muss sagen: Das Hörbuch hat dank Herbst mehr Sinn mit der Geschichte.

----------


## schiene

Gestern mit DHL ins Haus geflattert.....

Bei dieses Buch muss man sich nicht unbedingt für Fußball interessieren.
Wirklich amüsante kurze Geschichten über Spieler,Funktionäre,Fans und allen Kuriositäten rund um 50 Jahre der 
Bundesliga.
*50 Jahre Bundesliga - Das Jubiläumsalbum: Unvergessliche Bilder, Fakten, Anekdoten* 
von Ben Redelings

----------


## Enrico

Ganz schön teuer im Verhältnis zu früher, aber seit langen mal wieder ein Buch. Bis zum Urlaub schein ich aber damit durch zu sein, wenn ich weiter jede Nacht 100 Seiten schaffe...

----------

